# P226 rx



## Argon18smith (Nov 4, 2016)

Just got this baby today. I will try it out tomorrow. Temp is going to be around 20F but there might be some sun.


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

Sweet. A Sig has been on my wish list for awhile. 
Let us know how the cold weather shooting is. Just saying 89 here today. :watching:


----------



## Argon18smith (Nov 4, 2016)

It was a great day. No sun but no wind so no gloves required. A few differences compared to my CZ Shadow2. The Sig is 1/2 to 1/3 the weight so more jumping in my hand. The trigger of the CZ is a lot lighter in both D/A and S/A. The trigger reset is also shorter in the CZ so rapid firing the Sig left some gaps between firings. Something you have to adjust to. The Romeo sight is sweet though. I had to make major adjustments with the sight, lots of up and right but it got there in the end. Target acquisition is very quick and I don't need reading glasses to focus so the target is in focus. I put 150 rounds through it and no problems. The mags are a little tight to get the last cartridge in but that should loosen up. Feels very good in the hand. All in all I'm pleased but I need more range time. Yes, that's it, more range time.
AZdave that 89 would have been way too much for me.


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

Argon18smith said:


> It was a great day. No sun but no wind so no gloves required. A few differences compared to my CZ Shadow2. The Sig is 1/2 to 1/3 the weight so more jumping in my hand. The trigger of the CZ is a lot lighter in both D/A and S/A. The trigger reset is also shorter in the CZ so rapid firing the Sig left some gaps between firings. Something you have to adjust to. The Romeo sight is sweet though. I had to make major adjustments with the sight, lots of up and right but it got there in the end. Target acquisition is very quick and I don't need reading glasses to focus so the target is in focus. I put 150 rounds through it and no problems. The mags are a little tight to get the last cartridge in but that should loosen up. Feels very good in the hand. All in all I'm pleased but I need more range time. Yes, that's it, more range time.
> AZdave that 89 would have been way too much for me.


If you want a shorter trigger reset in the SIG P226, install the short reset trigger (SRT) kit. This is really not difficult to do, and will quite dramatically reduce the trigger reset. The SRT kit does not include a new trigger. The kit contains a modified sear and safety lever.


----------



## MarylouMader (Nov 24, 2017)

That is my next gun, keep us posted please


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

@argon
Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Argon18smith (Nov 4, 2016)

Well I got some more range time but I wish I hadn't. Tried some D/A and was embarrassed by the result. Take a lighter firearm, add a shorter barrel, add a longer trigger pull and a stronger hammer spring and you end up with a novice shooter. I could hit the target but it sure wasn't where I wanted too. It will take a while for me to adjust but I will keep at it. The S/A is normal. Any errors in your shooting technique sure get magnified with those changes.


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

Well, you can reduce the weight of the DA trigger pull in the P226 with a mainspring swap. The stock hammer spring is rated at 21 lbs. You can get reduced power hammer springs at Wolff Gunsprings rated at 17, 18, or 19 lbs. If you intend to use the pistol for self-defense, you might not wish to reduce the hammer spring power below 19 lbs to eliminate the risk of light primer strikes. But I have heard of individuals using 18 lb springs in a P226 without ignition reliability issues.

DA/SA pistols definitely require more training than striker-fired or single action only pistols to consistently shoot well.


----------



## Oldhand (Apr 4, 2017)

Recommend the Hula loading tool, definitely takes the pain out of reloading.:mrgreen:


----------

